# Daiwa Universal Bite 'n' Run Converter?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone use them? Know anybody that uses them? Any opinions would be very welcome! I had planned to use Shimano baitrunner 4500s on a pair of 13 3.00tc rods, but the more that I think about it I would like to use a reel with a long cast spool to maximize my distance (baitrunner feature is still mandatory for me). I cannot justify purchasing a pair of new reels since I already have the 4500s that are not really being used elsewhere. However, I also have a pair of Daiwa Emblems that have not seen much use in the last couple years. If the converter works, I could get a pair for under $100, and that is MUCH better than spending $500 on a pair of Daiwa Grad Waves.

(Near the bottom of the page) http://www.leslies-fishing.co.uk/acatalog/Daiwafixedspool.html


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't have one but seen one in person and was impressed by it.. i'm not the baitrunner kinda guy tho.. but from what i saw and asked about, its a great gadget..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

For no money and less hassle you could just loosen the clutch.Those
caps are a pain in the A$$! IMO! Although I like the new Shimanos 
which have a similar feature built into the spool!


----------

